# How do I get this gorgeous red hair?



## Reddyornot (Feb 9, 2013)

I absolutely love this hair color and am looking to get my dark dark brown hair to it. I dyed my hair black accidentally (the kit said light brown, whoops haha) and it's faded to a dark brown color with some lemon juice treatments and time. What kit would I use to achieve this fantastic red? I'm looking for a color between the two of these photos- I love the color of the girl in the first picture's hair right beneath the flower head thing (the orange red color) but I wouldn't want all of my hair to be that color. How would I do this? The cheaper the better


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Feb 9, 2013)

hi there

  	try a L'oreal feria color.  they have vibrant reds.  It would take dying it more than once within a few months of each other to get these colors.


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 9, 2013)

The Feria Reds (which I have used for years) would not be able to lighten a dark brown to the level that the hair colors shown are; they only use a level 20 developer. You would need to do a few bleaching treatments before you could get your hair this color since there is already color in your hair and it's dark; a developer would not be able to lift the color in your hair very well.

  	The cheapest way to do this is to hit up a beauty supply store and do at-home bleaching treatments (which I don't recommend since you would probably need a lot of bleaching treatments) and to find a hair dye there that is the color you want and use a higher level developer, but this won't be cheap. You're probably better off going to a professional to make sure it turns out right, I don't think that it would be too much more expensive then the amount of stuff you would need to buy at a beauty supply store and you would probably happier with the results. It's probably not the answer you were looking for, but I hope this helps!


----------



## Reddyornot (Feb 9, 2013)

What if I use hydrogen peroxide to lighten it? Would that be bad?


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 9, 2013)

The hydrogen peroxide that you get at the drugstore is not the same concentration as the hydrogen peroxide that they use at salons. If you use that to try to lighten your hair, you're not going to see much lightening in your hair, and you are likely to really damage your hair if you do it wrong. I wouldn't personally recommend it, but it's not exactly "worse" than using at home bleaching treatments. You have to keep in mind that because you colored your hair darker, it is going to be VERY difficult to achieve the result that you want on a budget and without doing some serious damage to your hair, even in a professional salon.


Reddyornot said:


> What if I use hydrogen peroxide to lighten it? Would that be bad?


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 17, 2013)

That red is so pretty  wish I could pull it off


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2013)

The only way you're going to get a red that vibrant is if you bleach your hair first. The safest way to bleach is to have it done gradually, and professionally.


----------

